# Offical Site of the PE Results



## Dark Knight (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello there,

I posted this in other thread but I think this is a good idea and don't want this to be lost in transition. So RG, DV and company, sorry if I miss somebody, take a look to this and let me know.

*This can make ENGINEERBOARDS.com the official site for the October 2006 PE results.*

For October 2006 I failed to keep up with the results because I did and do not have the time for that anymore but here you go:

After the first week of December e-mail, or call, each Engineering Board in the nation. ID yourself and tell them that you want to provide info about results schedule as a service for your members in this Board. Tell them that they can refer, candidates calling to them, to this site via voice message and/or a post on their web site.

If you need my help let me know. I would make some of the phone calls for you. Actually, I did it in the past, to keep members at "the other board" informed, and the boards are usually very cooperative. They will ask you the purpose and the use you will give to the info. That is normal. Just let them know.

I am at your service, my friend.

;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns;


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 7, 2006)

Not a bad idea Luis.

I guarantee that we are going to be the UN-official results board no matter what, we were in April.

I think that would be great if we got cooperation with the state boards as well.


----------



## rleon82 (Nov 8, 2006)

I thought we are the Black Sheep of the Engineering Boards? Why would the State Boards trust us as an Offical Site of the PE results?

We are too interested in posting funny pictures and mocking the lame "other site". :true:


----------



## Hill William (Nov 8, 2006)

I think this sounds like a good idea. If you guys need any help, let me know.


----------



## EdinNO (Nov 8, 2006)

Luis, Sweet Idea!

Maybe this will eventually sway the process to a more refined, exact measure of results delivery.

Afterall, customer wants and needs drive the market in most industries. Why not here as well?

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 8, 2006)

I actually tried that with Georgia last year, one of the times I called I told her that I could limit the number of calls if she could give me some info and that I could post it here. She didnt seem to be real impressed, maybe some fancy stationary / mailings would help..

I did get an email adress with the domain name, might look more "official" if I use that one..


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello there,

The idea is there. Is just a matter of will and perseverance(is this a correct word?). Honestly I think that we have been abused thru all these years having to wait 8 to 12 weeks for the resutls of a "fill a bubble" test.

I have nothing invested. I would like to make something for the future candidates. Maybe many of you only waited 8 weeks but waited three times from 12 to 13 weeks. Put yourself in my place: Everybody saying "I got my results and I passed(or failed)" Even read guys posting about seals or complaining about the delay of the wall certificates while I did not know what was going on with my results. It was a nasty feeling.

I think we can do something to make a difference. To force the Boards and NCEES to see us as people, not as number$$$$. Is a matter of respect. They enjoy themselves having us waiting and waiting without any consideration. Is time to stop that shit(excuse my French).

I am willing to put the fight my friends. RG brought a nice point. If we can sell to them, the State Boards, that this will reduce the volume of phone calls to them we will be up to something. We will force them, in a very sutile way, to make a commitment.

Sorry about my pseudo rant. My caffeine level suddenly dropped.

Anyways....

;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns;


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

Luis --

Convengo totalmente con usted pensamientos! Me incomodaron siempre que todo era tan reservado. :"the other board" mole: Por otra parte, c?mo puede cualquiera sentir un sentido de la confianza si no hay una pol?tica abierta de la puerta para repasar las acciones de NCEES.

Pienso si cada uno que fue ultrajada en el procedimiento que licenciaba invirtiera una fracci?n de cu?l usted est? dispuesto a hacer, all? procesa tendr?a que cambiar. Le agradezco por usted est?mulo y las contribuciones de continuaci?n. Sus palabras y acciones demuestran lo que realmente significa ser ingeniero. 

Regards,

JR


----------



## Ugly Kid Joe (Nov 8, 2006)

:engrish:


----------



## Hill William (Nov 9, 2006)

:banhim: :engrish:


----------



## EdinNO (Nov 9, 2006)

Luis,

Can you translate for us?

Je ne desire pas voire espaniol en ce board!

Ed


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

> Luis,Can you translate for us?
> 
> Je ne desire pas voire espaniol en ce board!
> 
> Ed


Ed --

Loosely translated I said NCEES sucks and Luis is a role-model for all engineers .. 

On a slightly different note ...

Si vous ne voulez pas que je parle espagnol, je peux parler fran?ais aussi bien. Que diriez-vous de d'eux pommes ? :w00t:

Regards,

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, I don't speak spanish at all, and wouldn't say my french is very good. It's not even com?e com?a (sp?)

Je parle un peu le fran?ais.

But, Parlez vous Anglais ? If so, let's just do that.


----------



## EdinNO (Nov 9, 2006)

My French is VERY rusty as you can tell.

IF I don't like you speaking Spanish, you can speak French just as well. And then what did I tell you about some apples or something????

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 9, 2006)

> My French is VERY rusty as you can tell.
> IF I don't like you speaking Spanish, you can speak French just as well. And then what did I tell you about some apples or something????
> 
> Ed


Je suis d?sol? mais je ne comprends pas.

How do you like them apples?


----------



## EdinNO (Nov 9, 2006)

Voila!


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a bomb strapped to my go-nads??????


----------



## EdinNO (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't know that. Where are you Sap?

Ana jhundi Amriki!

WTF got this started anyway?

Ed


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

> Well, I don't speak spanish at all, and wouldn't say my french is very good.  It's not even com?e com?a (sp?)Je parle un peu le fran?ais.
> 
> But, Parlez vous Anglais ? If so, let's just do that.


I submitted my response to Luis only because I had done that at the "the other board" forum as well. I don't really speak spanish (or french) well for that matter. I just try really hard. Oh, and I also stayed at a Holiday Inn Express ... :true:

My only points were:

1. NCEES is way over the top in paranoia regarding exam subversion; and

2. Luis = :BK:

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 9, 2006)

No one cares if you speak to him on here in whatever language. We are just having fun, giving ya a hard time, and using this: :engrish:


----------



## EdinNO (Nov 9, 2006)

> Alright, you guys can talk all of your great languages, but who can translate this:
> Theb-buu Es-lah-kum. Sel-lem Nef-sek. Namu Aal-g-aa Ala Ba-ton-kum.


It means:

"Pardon me, but do you have any Grey Pupon"

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2006)

maybe since we complied and turned off the board during the exam weekend, they will give us a link on there site? (yeah right) but if anything I bet it would decrease the number of phone calls /emails they would get.

people could tune in here and vent without having to disrupt the counting process...


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 9, 2006)

> 1. NCEES is way over the top in paranoia regarding exam subversion;


I've thought this alot, but:

if one or two questions get out in perfect form each test, after 7-8 years, we've got a good 30+ questions to the exam. They will have to throw those out, and put new ones in. Probably harder new ones, and If I'm still trying to pass that damn thing, then I don't want that. LOL.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2006)

wouldnt it just be easier to shoot them :dddd:


----------



## EdinNO (Nov 9, 2006)

> wouldnt it just be easier to shoot them :dddd:


Yeah, but then you have some a$$Whole congressmen sitting back in their fat chairs stringing you up for murder.

Got to work the war nice and easily so as not to hurt anyone's feelings, not to step on any toes, not to get out too quickly and have your buddy contractors not make the billions they were promised, etc....

The two Iraq wars kicked arse for the first 100 hours (in '91) and the first few months (this go 'round).

I hope no offense to Sapper by this. I'm just ready to have us WHIP some ass, teach those turds a lesson, set up the gov and bring our boys home- or on to Korea or Iran.

Ed


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello there,

Let us keep the eyes on the ball. RG, DV...Split the states among the members here. After the first week of December I will call EES and will try to get dates for their 13 states( Virginia, New Jersey, Connecticut, Puerto Rico, Iowa, and...dang...forgot the rest but I know where to find the info)

I will tell them that we are going to post that info on this Board and will probably reduce the amount of phone calls they will receive. Will ask them to specify that in their voice message:

"For an update about results release dates please visit EngineersBoards.com"

How 'bout that...?

JR, my friend...Happy Birthday...a little late but my best wishes. I am sure you will get your birthday present during the second or third week of December.

;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns;


----------



## EdinNO (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm in. How can I help?

Lets put together a list of items to talk about with the boards. We can have "come-backs" in our pockets for any objects they may throw at us.

Kind of like if this receiver is covered, find another open receiver or just run with the ball.

Ed


----------



## SCPE (Nov 9, 2006)

This is the only engineering board as far as I am concerned. This forum has really snowballed since its inception.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

> This is the only engineering board as far as I am concerned.


I have to totally agree. :bow:

It appears that the other forum has, well, crickets chirping. Unless you of course count the trolls posting inane topics. Myself included ... 

EB.com rules, "the other board" drools! :"the other board":

Regards,

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 9, 2006)

> EB.com rules, PPI drools! pi:


That's one of the best ones I've heard yet, pretty funny.

:true:

I've said before, I don't really see it as an us against them thing, and this board has really grown in the past 6 months, and I think it's just in the beginning stages.

I would like to see it evolve into what Luis is envisioning, and I think that we have to work with the boards just as much as what they would have to work with us.

I think everyone here is willing to do that, in order to make this a great reference point for Engineering Exam Prep.

The good thing about this site is that all of the admin/moderators believe in the integrety of the PE exam and will help protect against any purposeful or accidental subversion or whatever it is called.

I still have a hard time thinking any of them will be willing to mention EB.com for any reason since we are not an established "society".

I have a hard time thinking the boards would even mention us if we were ASCE, or NSPE. Just my opinion. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2006)

I tried getting my local ASHE chapter to add it to their website, I discussed it over some cold beers with most of the leadership people of our local chapter, they said no because their perception was that as long as there were "ads" that it was considered a commercial site (which I find odd because I am sure there is some form of ad / sponsorship on ASHE's, ASCE's etc on their website) but I didnt want to push the issue.

I plan on bugging the girl from GSPE (Ga Soc of PE's) at an upcoming conference about getting it on theres.

I can get the ads removed for about 10 bucks a month, which is also the cost to move to our own servers, so thats probably what I would like to do, I just need to get around to doing it...

Most SOS web sites have a place where you can request to add a website link for references, we dont make any money (technically I am in the hole $4.99  ) so we shouldnt be considered a commercial site, maybe time will change.. but if anyone wants to do some requesting please do, I have already asked GA, Alabama, and Florida.....


----------



## civengPE (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Road Guy, If you send your address or paypal account I'll make a donation!


----------

